# Snapper 1855



## cyclenav (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this forum, I have a very nice one owner Snapper 1855 that my friend bought new. He is getting too old to use it and wants to sell it. I was wondering what it is worth? It is in very good condition, stored indoors and has a 3 pt with box blade, a completely rebuilt deck with new needle bearings and all, he has reciepts and some other paper work. It runs great, 18hp Onan. I have it at my place now, we're not sure of what it's worth, if I should buy it or sell it for him? I guess those are my questions! Thank You, Mark in Oklahoma, and I did post a similar question in the selling/pricing section but have not heard anything back so I thought I'd try to Snapper section!


----------

